# escambia cat



## rubberboat (Oct 2, 2007)

sorry no pictures but we cought onefriday night18 pounds and one 8 pounds on saterdaay night only run 17 hooks to get that many :banghead


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

I thought you moved. What did they do? Throw you out of Georgia already. Just kidding...glad you got a couple of nice catfish.


----------



## rubberboat (Oct 2, 2007)

I was supos to but the money changed wan I got ther so I came back worked 6 days the boss handed me 300 dollars so I left


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet job rubberboat!


----------

